
Ant genomics challenge long-standing red king theory - Mz
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-08/fm-fms082216.php
======
qrendel
> _Ant genomics declare 'checkmate' to red king theory_

Interesting stuff, but they've only shown mutualism increased the rate of
evolution (compared to non-mutualists) in a few species of ants. It's not
unreasonable that the difference also holds for most other species, but having
only looked at three species of ants (plus four more in the non-mutualist
control group), it seems more like "check" than "checkmate."

------
grkvlt
The title should be changed: it is actually a reference to the Red _Queen_
theory, the idea based on the conversation in Alice Through the Looking Glass,
where the Red Queen explains 'Here you must run as fast as you can just to
stay in the same place.'

~~~
egocodedinsol
the red king theory is actually what's discussed in the article. RK hypothesis
is sort of an opposite hypothesis to the RQ hypothesis, and that's what's
being addressed in this work.

~~~
grkvlt
oops; i skimmed the start only - my bad...

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/08/160825084625.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/08/160825084625.htm),
since they're the same press release but this one seems more readable.

